
Linux lockfile explained, how to use them the easy or hard way - based2
http://dev-random.net/linux-lockfile-explained-how-to-use-them-the-easy-or-hard-way/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4ps0al/linux_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4ps0al/linux_lockfile_explained_how_to_use_them_the_easy/)

